# Ik mag het wel.



## Syzygy

Hallo iedereen,

welke betekenis heeft _mogen_ in "_Ik weet niet wat er gebeurd is, maar ik mag het wel._" De context is dat toevallig iets is gebeurd dat de spreker heeft geholpen.
Ik weet dat "_iemand mogen_" de zin van "_iemand aardig vinden_" kan hebben. Werkt dit ook voor dingen ("_iets mogen_"), dus is "_Ik mag het wel_." = "_Ik vind het wel fantastisch._"?

Bedankt!


----------



## Sjonger

Je zit in de goede richting, maar ´ik vind het wel fantastisch´ is naar mijn gevoel iets te sterk. Ik zou zou eerder zeggen ´het bevalt me wel´.


----------



## Lopes

Syzygy said:


> Werkt dit ook voor dingen ("_iets mogen_"),



Ik dacht eigenlijk dat het niet zo gebruikt wordt, alleen voor mensen. Maar wanneer het toch voor dingen wordt gebruikt is de betekenis duidelijk.


----------



## Sjonger

Van dingen misschien niet, maar wel van activiteiten. Het is een beetje ouderwets Nederlands, maar je kunt zeggen: 'Ik mag graag tekenen'. Dat betekent dan zoiets als: Ik vind tekenen leuk om te doen (bijv. als hobby).


----------



## Lopes

Ja, 'ik mag graag' inderdaad, maar 'ik mag wel tekenen' kan je toch niet echt zeggen.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt, allebei, nu wordt het me duidelijk. En ja, nu merk ik ook dat "_fantastisch_" te sterk was. Ik aarzelde tussen de betekenissen "_Het bevalt me wel._" en de neutralere "_Ik heb er niets tegen./Mij best._" Het tweede waarschijnlijk omdat ik eerst aan "Van mij mag dat." dacht.


----------



## Sjonger

Er moet inderdaad 'graag' in. ´Ik mag wel tekenen´ betekent iets anders: dat je toestemming hebt, of in een tegenwerping als iemand zegt: 'Je mag niet tekenen'. 'Ik mag _wel_ tekenen.' Of: 'Je mag niet schrijven'. 'Maar ik mag _wel_ tekenen.'
En 'Mij best' en 'Ik heb er niets tegen' lijkt me weer te neutraal. Dan zou je wel weer kunnen zeggen:  'Van mij mag dat' of 'Van mij mag je'.


----------

